# Do you feel desperately lonely?



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

So, do you? If you don't know what I'm talking about, I mean do you feel sad for not having a girlfriend (or boyfriend in some cases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) or do you just don't give a damn?

I sometimes feel lonely. There's 4 girls I like ATM, and I'm too fucking shy to ask them out (all at once! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I kind of feel lonely. But then again, I have you guys to love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Commence!

PS: Thanks ProtoKun7 for the great topic idea


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Hell yes.


Sometimes I'm alright, but I'm feeling more lonely than I used to, and I'm usually perfectly able to spend time at home without my friends.


----------



## xist (May 9, 2010)

Coupled to the distinct feeling that existence is utterly pointless, yes sometimes.


----------



## amptor (May 9, 2010)

No. What happens is you think you feel lonely then you date and you meet aweful people then you find out that you aren't really lonely and that life sucks if you "look" for people.  Just do your own thing and have fun.  Looking for people will only cause you pain.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

No, not really


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So, do you? If you don't know what I'm talking about, I mean do you feel sad for not having a girlfriend (or boyfriend in some cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ You might wanna rephrase this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Part of it is the fact that most of my friends are female anyway. Given the high likelihood that at least one might like me (and as far as I know, they don't), that doesn't help...

Sometimes I ask if any of them know if anyone likes me. I make sure I ask in a joking manner so they can't tell part of me dies when they can't think of anyone.

*At all.*


----------



## Twiffles (May 9, 2010)

Nope. When I was younger, yeah I did, but now I don't know why people _feel the need_ to be in a relationship of sorts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> (Specs: 6'3, Weighing about 150, Meh....I wanna say stronger than most people, but yeah)
> I'm around 6'4", give or take (probably give), about 13 stone, slim, and I'm stronger than most too. Whenever I say that I worry that people think I'd be bragging.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had a feeling someone might make a double entendre...

and uh, no. I don't.


----------



## kitehimuro (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes you just suddenly find your "perfect match", a true soulmate and everything is literally PERFECT except the person lives in a different city and you are a poor university student with classes to go to ( a lot ) so you mostly communicate online and through phone. Then one day suddenly you're blocked online, never get any answer to any text, call or anything. All of that without any reason whatsoever.

You're not truely lonely until that happens. Believe me.

Also being the last of your kind on your second-to-last regeneration sucks too, just so you know!


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sora1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah.....I'm going to add in I'm 15. I'm supposed to be 7'**,  when I'm 20. I believe. At least that's what the doctors say.


----------



## Demonbart (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes, especially when I see other people making out, I tend to get jealous and be like "why them and not me?"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Nope. When I was younger, yeah I did, but now I don't know why people _feel the need_ to be in a relationship of sorts.


Sex, why else?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Also being the last of your kind on your second-to-last regeneration sucks too, just so you know!


Yeah, I know exactly that. I'm going to see if I can learn anything from Rassilon's ability to have an endless cycle of regenerations.


----------



## geoflcl (May 9, 2010)

Everyone feels that way sometimes.  They've just different ways of showing it is all.

Some people try to impress people to get respect,
Some people just don't do anything about it and are lonely forever,
and celebrities gets loads of plastic surgery and liposuction to counteract the feelings.

We're all a bunch of insecure lame-o's, I guess.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Sometimes, especially when I see other people making out, I tend to get jealous and be like "why them and not me?"
> A bit like me, but not even that much, even if I see someone that has someone.
> 
> 
> ...


No, Nadrian, that's not it at all. For me it's just the natural desire for companionship.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 9, 2010)

I think yes.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 9, 2010)

It took me ages to work this one out. *You have to learn to like yourself*. Sounds simple but I am still struggling to put that simple statement into practise.

Most people have outward displays that don't truly reflect who they are inside. Get through that outer shell and you will find a lot of people act like assholes because they don't actually think much of themselves despite any outward show of ego.

Once you make at start at liking yourself you will find life seems a lot less empty and interactions with others becomes a lot easier. You will also find it easier to deal with other peoples’ emotions and the fact that they are being unreasonable or acting like assholes and it will have a lot less effect on you personally.


----------



## moon_wolf (May 9, 2010)

yes sometimes but just because i am too shy and i cant talk with girls than i dont even dow xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

@Mantis: I don't even have an outwardly appearing ego.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 9, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm like 5'8" or 5'9" and a 120lb at peak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no confidence at all, just a skinny mofo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked a girl but she got taken before I realized it, but I would not have had a chance anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're GBAtempers, what do you expect? I do have some cash, and I could buy a fairly nice car and still have money left over, maybe I can do something with that. Basically I'm rich and nerdy.


----------



## Sanderino (May 9, 2010)

About having a girlfriend:

Yeah, sometimes you have those moments. hat your asking why you still don't have a girlfriend. I guess I just didn't found the right one yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About friends:

No, only if I didn't see them in a few days and I game a lot.

Also, if I game much I feel lonely. Stupid isn't it?


----------



## mad567 (May 9, 2010)

Well sometimes.....

When I'm in a situation that i don't have anyone to talk......Or i'm away from home......

But most of time I'm with friends my gf........but ok......I'm sure everyone has his bad days right??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

When it comes to having friends, I'm fine with that, as I text a lot or I'm using Messenger or email. It's really the other aspect that brings the problem.




			
				mad567 said:
			
		

> Well sometimes.....
> 
> When I'm in a situation that i don't have anyone to talk......Or i'm away from home......
> 
> But most of time I'm with friends my *gf*........but ok......I'm sure everyone has his bad days right??


This is mostly talking about relationships more than just normal friendships.


----------



## DarkWay (May 9, 2010)

hmm alot of your are saying your lonely because your not in a relationship which is fine, in my case I get lonely when my girlfriends not around. There's just that empty space where she usually is and that time you spend together, I just miss it even if she's not gone for a whole long time. if we ever broke up for any reason I'd feel lonely all the time.

Once your with someone you get used to them, their habits, just everything and when they're gone you just feel...well empty.

Some people would say ahh move on it's not the end of the world, plenty more fish in the sea.
I say if it's that easy for you to move on then you didn't truly love them and your feelings for them weren't at all that great.

I don't feel lonely whenever I'm with my friends but there's always that "emptiness" when my girlfriends not around.


----------



## Advi (May 9, 2010)

yes

;_;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

You see DarkWay, I've never had one, so you still have the advantage.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 9, 2010)

I actually never felt this way. I would just focus on school and video games. Girls were never in my schedule till i met my girlfriend. She just stood out from the rest so I decided I would try the whole dating scene out and I enjoyed it.

#1 Priority: Family
#2 Priority: School, Friends, Girlfriend, Video Games


----------



## Mantis41 (May 9, 2010)

If you are actually looking for a partner then what they look like will eventually become irrelevant. Just because someone of the opposite sex makes your knees go week doesn't make them a good prospective girlfriend. It's just called infatution and dies out very quickly leaving you with what? Someone you don't have a lot in common with and can't have endless coversations or spend a lot of time with. 

Just get to know heaps of girls as you would any mates. One will eventually click as "Hey! I would actually like to spend a lot of time with this person." 

Ignore infatuation. It usually goes knowhere and as is the case with a lot of us blokes leaves us looking like a brainless mute.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

@Proto: hey, you know, I was joking about the sex. Of course, it'd be nice, but I'm just looking for some affection. I can almost perfectly 'go with the flow', but sometimes I just wish I had someone with me. You know, to have some fun times...  I've never had a girlfriend either btw.


----------



## Depravo (May 9, 2010)

"Being around other people isn't the cure for loneliness. It's the cause." - Daniel Kitson


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

@Mantis: Don't worry, I'm way ahead of you there. Sure, physical attractiveness is a great advantage, but I look at the person inside too, seeing as that's what really needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Sleepwaking (May 9, 2010)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Sometimes you just suddenly find your "perfect match", a true soulmate and everything is literally PERFECT except the person lives in a different city and you are a poor university student with classes to go to ( a lot ) so you mostly communicate online and through phone. Then one day suddenly you're blocked online, never get any answer to any text, call or anything. All of that without any reason whatsoever.
> 
> You're not truely lonely until that happens. Believe me.
> 
> Also being the last of your kind on your second-to-last regeneration sucks too, just so you know!




OMG, the exact same thing happened to me a few weeks ago, but before she blocked me she wanted to go out with me but stood me up 3 times in a row!!!! Still can't wrap my head around it, a well trying to let it go, it's hard though.


----------



## .Chris (May 9, 2010)

I used to have a girlfriend, but we broke up after a month.
Honestly, I don't really care.

So, not really.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 9, 2010)

Skinny, tall, small, fat, or short doesnt matter. The personality is more important. I like myself because I dont have problem with anybody liking me and I am an athletic. I am trying to avoid being lonely.. What ? Me lonely ? Yes, everyone sometimes are lonely and its normal. Most of time, I am happy for myself and I like myself a lot. Maybe a lonely is something to do with wanting someone to be with you, love you, and care about you a lot. I am not talking about relationship. I am talking about real friend too. The homosexual and heterosexual relationships are all the same! We all are human being and we deserve to have love, no mater what.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Well, I know I stand firmly on the heterosexual side of things.


----------



## Gore (May 9, 2010)

not really


----------



## monkat (May 9, 2010)

Nope! Not even a little.

When my girlfriend is around, I  naturally feel like I'm with someone.

When she's not, I am also happy. People are annoying pricks (not that I'm any exception). Why would I want to be around them?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

What is this, the Lonely Hearts Club Band?

But I feel quite isolated a lot of the time, mainly because it's just not easy for me to stretch out of my confined groups of friends and that I don't really live near a major area where I can just go into town with a bunch of them. Not to mention not having a cell phone (I ran out of minutes months ago and we don't have the cash to re-up it) hurts.


----------



## Rogue Trader (May 9, 2010)

Nah, i'm awesome.

My friend McNally has spent the last year chasing women to no avail though.....


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 9, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> If you are actually looking for a partner then what they look like will eventually become irrelevant. Just because someone of the opposite sex makes your knees go week doesn't make them a good prospective girlfriend. It's just called infatution and dies out very quickly leaving you with what? Someone you don't have a lot in common with and can't have endless coversations or spend a lot of time with.
> 
> Just get to know heaps of girls as you would any mates. One will eventually click as "Hey! I would actually like to spend a lot of time with this person."
> 
> Ignore infatuation. It usually goes knowhere and as is the case with a lot of us blokes leaves us looking like a brainless mute.


It's not that simple. It's really hard to ignore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence. I'm still not over my last one, and that started about a year ago.

It pretty much kills. Especially when your chances are shot. You just can't get her out of your mind, no matter how hard you try, and a paradox arises: you want to keep feeling that way _and _you want to stop feeling that way. It leaves you feeling one way one minute and another way the next. This continues relentlessly, and you can't stop it. There is no easy answer.

The worst part of it is seeing her, and watching her pass, not even noticing you. And there is nothing you can do.


----------



## amptor (May 9, 2010)

Why does TheSpade pop in my mind whenever I see this thread?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 10, 2010)

no. im desperately broke


----------



## BoxShot (May 10, 2010)

Lonely = a bit
Desperately lonely = not really


----------



## redact (May 10, 2010)

no, i get by with a little help from my 'temp
mmm, gonna try with a little help from my 'temp


----------



## Raika (May 10, 2010)

I don't give a damn. I've always been lonely, and I like being lonely. It really helps me to focus my thoughts and stay calm and peaceful.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 10, 2010)

Not desperately lonely, but it can get pretty damn lonely sometimes. Thankfully, I have bellydancing and video games to keep from getting depressed.


----------



## Njrg (May 10, 2010)

Desperately ronery?

So I'm desperate to be ronery?


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> no. im desperately broke


I'll trade you. :yayds:


----------



## syko5150 (May 10, 2010)

nope i never feel lonely its actually the opposite for me, at times i feel smothered and need to be alone...i'm getting married really soon but her and i have been living together for the last 6 years and i just need my space sometimes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 10, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> useurcamera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha WTH


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2010)

i wish i WAS lonely, having a boyfriend is not everything like people think.


----------



## giratina16 (May 10, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i wish i WAS lonely, having a boyfriend is not everything like people think.


Dump him then.


----------



## outgum (May 10, 2010)

i know what you mean.... theres this girl i really like.... but im to scared that if i bring it up it will ruin our friendship.... she makes me feel... amazing, and all sorts, and i dont want to lose it i guess....

Rawr! i hate myself


----------



## naglaro00 (May 10, 2010)

Nope.
The only times I get lonely is when I get a failing mark in English class(which will never happen)


----------



## scrtmstr (May 10, 2010)

I feel lonely sometimes. Just hate it when i see a lot of people around me who have girlfriends, and i don't. It's been almost a year since I had my last girlfriend (was great though) but i'm ready for a new one.

I'm also to shy and don't go out much (yet, bit scared still 'cause of experiences), but the girl I like isn't going out as well, so i've got some problems


----------



## wessel261 (May 10, 2010)

I voted sometimes
When I think of my ex who broke up with me I feel very lonely (we're still friends, but it's not the same)
When I'm in class, teaching or gaming I'm distracted enough not to feel lonely


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Nope! Not even a little.
> 
> When my girlfriend is around, I  naturally feel like I'm with someone.
> 
> ...


Lonely isn't quite the same as alone, but I'm like you in that respect.


----------



## logical thinker (May 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So, do you? If you don't know what I'm talking about, I mean do you feel sad for not having a girlfriend (or boyfriend in some cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't feel desperately lonely. I just don't give a damn and I don't understand why you people keep suffering because of it.

Are you a teenager? Why don't you search for professional help (psychiatrist, psychologist and psychotherapist)? "By accident", I saw a pic of you in that tempers' pic topic and I agree with the person that commented your pic.

I am not sad for not having a gf, but currently I have someone who I want to live with.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 10, 2010)

fuck yeah


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you link to that pic please because I don't know what you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, I am a teenager. I don't see why I would need professional help though, that sound as if I was retarded


----------



## Forstride (May 11, 2010)

Sometimes...

There's always moments where I wish I had a girlfriend with me, like a movie scene or something.

Other times, I'm glad, like when I'm hanging out with friends.  My one friend's girlfriend doesn't stop texting and calling him, and he gets so tied up in it...He's always frustrated, and can admit it's because of her.


----------



## Daizu (May 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Lonely isn't quite the same as alone, but I'm like you in that respect.



You're right, they're not the same. Being _alone _ is a choice, being _lonely_ isn't.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Are you really lonely? Then talk to cleverbot! http://www.cleverbot.com/


----------



## logical thinker (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t47664-temper-pics?view...t&p=2774793

Implying I am retarded... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to a psychiatrist and a psychotherapist, and I certainly am not retarded nor crazy. My problem is related to anxiety and I also have problems to express my feelings.
If you think you are too shy and want to do something about it, go to a professional.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sora1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are those bragging rights? Tall and gangly?

Well, I'm not lonely. I have friends but I'm not interested in any chicks atm. Rebounding.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 11, 2010)

It'd be nice if I could get a good friend I could talk things out with. I already talk to people about shit over the internet, but it just isn't the same


----------



## monkat (May 11, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. You can choose to be alone, but ultimately have it be out of your hands. Being lonely is not so different from being alone, it's just an emotional side-effect, really. So I guess you were right in that regard, unless you have complete control over your emotions. Which...you kinda do. Eat well, exercise, and then play some video games - happiness distracts you from depression.

BAM! Wrong on all accounts.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Implying I am retarded...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I hope you didn't take that as a personal offence! I really didn't mean it like that! I just said it sounds like that! So, does the therapy (or whatever it's called, I don't know) work, then?


----------



## Cyan (May 11, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> "Being around other people isn't the cure for loneliness. It's the cause." - Daniel Kitson


Like I said on another topic : 
You can't miss what you don't know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





for my poll answer : sometime.
I guess I did know it a little to miss it.

Sometime I would like to share what I like and what I do (video game, watching TV (anime, TV show), a little of video game, and hmm watching TV again).
I'm sure other people wouldn't care what I like after all. Ok, I'm best alone.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 11, 2010)

I sometimes feel lonely, I guess.  I've been single for a hell of a long time, but ultimately I think it's something you get used to.  Some people just aren't meant for relationships, IMO.


----------



## Cyan (May 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I sometimes feel lonely, I guess.  *I've been single for a hell of a long time*, but ultimately I think it's something you get used to.  Some people just aren't meant for relationships, IMO.


for 32 years long? no ? you didn't beat me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I got used to it. even more when I persuade myself it's best for other people to not know me.


----------



## konuoha (May 11, 2010)

I used to before i went to boarding skool, i came to where i am now and my shyness kinda evaporated. Its all about talking to real ppl on a regular basis, when I say real, I mean people you have real conversations with not the superficial 'hi,how was your day?, goodbye". Coupled with laughter, talking to real people staves off loneliness.
And to all you guys posting amazing specs, Im 5'10 ,180 pounds and yes i have a beautiful girlfriend.

PS. Very often you'll have to hustle for the girl, slackers get nothing lool


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

I'm 1m78 (about 5'84 according to Google), 65 kg (about 143 pounds) and I don't have a girlfriend. WAI


----------



## ykhan (May 11, 2010)

how old are u


----------



## Bake (May 11, 2010)

You still have me. *wink wink*

Oh the pic!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> how old are u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (May 11, 2010)

I get lonely alot even tho I ahve a lot of online friends and real life friends, (not that many that visit me mind you) I get super lonely somedays especially when it;'s bad weather, like rain or snow, that's when no one can get out and I feel the worst then.  I love having people to talk to about things but it's hard to explain when someone hasn't been in your shoes.


----------



## ykhan (May 11, 2010)

im 14 180cm which is god knows wt 63 kg and i dont care right now for relationships


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> im 14 180cm which is god knows wt 63 kg and i dont care right now for relationships


You probably will in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, GO ORTOMEDIUS!


----------



## Glyptofane (May 11, 2010)

I rarely interact with or even see other humans despite having a full time job.  The situation is detestable, though accepted.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not actually gangly, I'm the right size and weight for my height. I meant bragging as regards the fact that I'm stronger than most people.


----------



## logical thinker (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I did not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I still am at the beginning of it, but I can say that I am improving. My family already noticed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you really feel that you can't overcome that problem *by yourself* and you can afford the treatment, go to the doctor. If you don't do anything, nothing will happen, things won't get better.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

I can solve everything by myself, I just need time.

And my Dad's a doctor, so should I go to him?


----------



## MCheezy (May 11, 2010)

If you spend too much time thinking about how lonely you are, you'll never be able to break out of your shell and meet new people.


----------



## logical thinker (May 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> And my Dad's a doctor, so should I go to him?


Well, you could ask him if some of his colleagues can help you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As MCheezy said, you need to do something. I waited too much time...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Stop fapping to that bitch in your avatar and go talk to the real girls!




jk...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Spoiler



That 'bitch' in my avatar was a dude.


----------



## Njrg (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That 'bitch' in my avatar was a dude.


I forget her/his name but isn't he/she a pop idol in some country somewhere?

I'm envious of him.


----------



## logical thinker (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That 'bitch' in my avatar was a dude.





Spoiler



I'd hit it (seriously).


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 14, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nadrian mentioned about his avatar somewhere and said it was a guy who had a sex change. Pretty good change though...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was a boy called Tim Petras who had the youngest sex change ever, being only 12 years of age


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 14, 2010)

I'm 48, I am married, have a son, but being disabled I have no work thing in my life, no co workers to spend the day with, and as a result a lot of the average day is solo.

Being married won't always prevent you from being lonely.


----------



## redsmas (May 14, 2010)

not so much lonely, more ignored


----------



## CyrusBlue (May 14, 2010)

Yes because I'm a shut in. I haven't left the house (besides going to the store,doctor etc etc..) in over a year and I have no friends.  It gets pretty lonely but I have video games and I'm happy for the most part.



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I mean do you feel sad for not having a girlfriend (or boyfriend in some cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitches and whores,women are good for nothing etc etc...


----------



## logical thinker (May 14, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Bitches and whores,women are good for nothing etc etc...


BROBOT DETECTED!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Yes because I'm a shut in. I haven't left the house (besides going to the store,doctor etc etc..) in over a year and I have no friends.  It gets pretty lonely but I have video games and I'm happy for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious about not having any friends? That sucks


----------



## CyrusBlue (May 15, 2010)

That's what happens when you become a shut in.

Comes with the territory.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 17, 2010)

I spent about a year in isolation. the only thing that kept me connected with the world was my Laptop. I got to a point where I forgot I had friends for a brief period of time. And when I remembered again, I couldn't believe that I had forgot. It was like a feeling of recovering from amnesia.


----------



## azure0wind (May 17, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I spent about a year in isolation. the only thing that kept me connected with the world was my Laptop. I got to a point where I forgot I had friends for a brief period of time. And when I remembered again, I couldn't believe that I had forgot. It was like a feeling of recovering from amnesia.


are you serious O.o ?


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Met the most wonderful girl, didn't ask for her to have a relationship with me.
I have to let her go, because of things in my life that are too complicated for me to share.

I haven't had a girlfriend since middle school, I'm now 19.


----------

